
Ask HN: 3D Printing resources, as a hobby/side project? - deepaksurti
Please recommend resources to get started and learn about 3D printing as a hobby&#x2F;side project.
======
tagawa
+1 to The Maker's Muse that was mentioned, but also I think it's best to learn
by doing, so I encourage you to grab some of the simpler STL files on
[https://thingiverse.com](https://thingiverse.com) and try printing them. It
soon becomes clear what how long different types of print take, what kind of
designs are easy or difficult, and reading the comments from others throws up
further insights, such as the effect of different materials, etc.

------
billconan
[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMakersMuse](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheMakersMuse)

[https://www.youtube.com/user/RcLifeOnSimon](https://www.youtube.com/user/RcLifeOnSimon)

[http://hackaday.io/](http://hackaday.io/)

